# Does XP still grant gold ?



## MoutonRustique (Nov 12, 2014)

I know it says so in the FAQ, but I'm getting a bit of xp once in a while and my gold sits very steadily at 11 (well, 12 now with this post).

Is this normal, or am I being thwarted from ever getting that sweet-sweet PS badge?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmm.  I'm not sure how the updated system interacts with the gold. From what you're saying, it sounds like it doesn't - which rather sucks.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 13, 2014)

Morrus said:


> Hmm.  I'm not sure how the updated system interacts with the gold. From what you're saying, it sounds like it doesn't - which rather sucks.




Well, the original system was pretty backwards anyway; any old-school gamer can tell you that you're supposed to earn XP for gaining gold, not the other way around!


----------



## MoutonRustique (Nov 14, 2014)

I gather that I'll need to find at least three more things I find worthy/not disruptive or ridiculous enough to post.

Humm... how about chinchillas? It's been a while since I've seen a good chinchilla post.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 18, 2014)

MoutonRustique said:


> Humm... how about chinchillas? It's been a while since I've seen a good chinchilla post.



No. You'll get zero chinchillas and like it.


----------



## was (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah, I've never gotten gold for xp or for replying to the news threads that state you are supposed to get them.  They only show for me when I start a thread.


----------

